# Going home rituals for cops



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Career Survival*
with Sgt. Betsy Brantner Smith

*Going home rituals for cops*

*Don't expect your family to always adjust to you - you have to make allowances for them as well*

Dr. Ellen Kirschman - who was recently honored by the American Psychological Association for her contribution to law enforcement psychological health - says in _I Love a Cop_, that we live in a weird "police officer's paradox." The same work habits that make us a good, safe cop sometimes make us kind of a jerk at home. Dr. Kirschman says it a lot more diplomatically, but that's basically the idea. As I've talked about before, we crimefighters have a 75 percent divorce rate, a high rate of alcoholism, and we tend to be catastrophic in our thoughts and actions. In other words, we're not always a lot of fun to have as a spouse, parent, or partner.

In the "Emotional Survival" section of the Street Survival Seminar, I like to talk about "going home rituals." Here are just a few tips to make the transition from work to home a bit easier on everyone:

*Safety First*

We cannot afford to have the attitude that "I'm off duty now, I'm just another citizen." Accept the fact that we are getting attacked and sometimes killed in off duty incidents, often just as we're just leaving work. Recent incidents in Chicago, Seattle, and California bear this out. Using Colonel Cooper's Colors, make sure you remain in condition Yellow as you go off duty.

Be aware of who is in the station parking lot as you leave work and make sure you are armed. If you don't drive a take-home car but you wear your uniform home (something I highly discourage), cover it up with a jacket or sweatshirt. Check occasionally to see if you're being followed. As Street Survival's Senior Instructor Dave Smith likes to says, "It's not paranoia, its preparation."

Full Article:
Going home rituals for cops


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

I always made it a ritual to stop at Dapper Dan's in Somerville on my way home. :teeth_smile:


----------



## Lost (Dec 19, 2006)

Great article.


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

Sadly I am almost completely predictable when I leave work. First I send a text, (this usually wakes StbbrnMdedic) then a phone call on the way home to that sleepy wife and soon to be mom again. Then as I walk in the door she is opening it handing me a ice cold pint of my favorite beverage!!!! YA! I know I got it rough.......:wavespin:


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> I always made it a ritual to stop at Dapper Dan's in Somerville on my way home. :teeth_smile:


Showing your age.

I never go home the same way from work. Paranoia will save you.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

Don't forget the commute to work also . A good friend was ambushed on his way into a mid shift. A vehicle drove up next to him and he was shot in the face with a shotgun. Suspects were laying in wait and pulled out when they saw him drive by.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> Don't forget the commute to work also . A good friend was ambushed on his way into a mid shift. A vehicle drove up next to him and he was shot in the face with a shotgun. Suspects were laying in wait and pulled out when they saw him drive by.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Was that the Falmouth Officer, who was also screwed over by the town & PD after his ambush?

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## cc3915 (Mar 26, 2004)

MSP75 said:


> Was that the Falmouth Officer, who was also screwed over by the town & PD after his ambush?
> 
> Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


Yes it is. To say he was screwed over is an understatement. IMHO, what happened in that case was criminal. I do see him every summer when he comes visiting.


----------



## Guest (Aug 27, 2010)

cc3915 said:


> Yes it is. To say he was screwed over is an understatement. IMHO, what happened in that case was criminal. I do see him every summer when he comes visiting.


Yes, it was criminal. 48 Hours Mystery an CBS did an excellent episode on it. A reminder to always be ready.

Sent from my Droid Incredible using Tapatalk.


----------



## DoD102 (Sep 9, 2004)

Good article. With the exception of taking the same route daily I pretty much follow alot of those rules. I was taught alot of the same tactics for off duty 30 plus years ago at the SP Academy in Framingham. Good ole Tpr Spirlet and the 75thMPOC Cadre...


----------



## Deuce (Sep 27, 2003)

HALO in, Fulton out. Can't touch this..


----------



## justanotherparatrooper (Aug 27, 2006)

STABO:tounge_smile:


----------

